# Noob question: If I want to wear baggy MTB pants do I wear regular bike shorts under?



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Hi there.
Perhaps a weird question but I'm new to this. Hope its ok.

I dont like wearing conventional lycra bike shorts but I do like the comfort the padding give me. If I buy a pair of baggy bike shorts (Fox, Yeti, etc.) do they come with padding or do I wear regular bike shorts underneeth?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

*Noob question: If I want to wear baggy MTB pants do I wear regular bike short...*

Most biking shorts do. I prefer to wear padded underwear then I can wear whatever shorts I like


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

The better MTB shorts have a full lycra liner, often removable. I've got Pearl Izumi and Endura Humvee, both have fully removable lycra liners with chamois pads in them.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

kingsqueak said:


> The better MTB shorts have a full lycra liner, often removable. I've got Pearl Izumi and Endura Humvee, both have fully removable lycra liners with chamois pads in them.


This. I've found most liners that come with the shorts are okay, but tend to have thinner pads and much thinner material in general. I use normal lycra shorts with good pads under my baggies for big rides.


----------



## Biggsalot (Aug 18, 2013)

i'm sad that some of the best padded lycra shorts cost $150!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

You don't need the best, padded lycra shorts. Get a closeout pair from Nashbar(under $50) and wear them under your choice of baggy cargo shorts.....DONE!


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

The "regular" lycra shorts for roadies to wear tend to be kind of tight, with a thick slick material. They will work with your baggy shorts, but tend to be hotter and slippery. The padded under-shorts that come with your baggies are of a lighter, more vented, less slippery material. The "padded underwear" type shorts are similar to these and work well also.


----------



## Geohound (Jun 11, 2013)

I just bought a pair of pearl izumi liners that I'm going to use inside some largely nylon shorts, I could let you know how that goes for me. New to this as well


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Once you get adjusted the chamois isn't as important and you can get a few pair of the Under Armor compression shorts and wear them as liners too. I have a few of those so I can get more than one ride in for a pair of MTB shorts without having to wash the liners quickly.

Once you get your saddle adjusted just right and get used to riding, the main thing you need is to stop chafing and wick moisture. The UA compression shorts work great for that. I wear them under plain cargo shorts too.


----------



## Geohound (Jun 11, 2013)

The chamois I got for $50 seem to be doing quite well for me over the last 12 - 15 mile rides ive done, I'm focusing more on the ride ans less on my behind


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

I have always worn lycra under my baggy shorts. I do not like the padded liners that come with shorts these days as they are too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently did a ride without padding. I could really tell the difference.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

*Noob question: If I want to wear baggy MTB pants do I wear regular bike short...*

The Troy Lee Design Ace and Ruckus shorts have been getting rave reviews and are being sold at great prices on Chainlove, etc. I bought 2 of the Aces. Very high quality and come with an excellent detachable padded liner short.

See this thread:

My favorite high-end shorts for $60 http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=857464


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive always done the dual boot system...a pair of lyrcas (carnari's/rei-novara) under my baggies (Columbia) and it works just fine.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

If it hurts to ride, ride more. Best advice I was ever given when I started riding.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Check out the Troy Lee Designs ACE and RUCKUS, both are a casual 'baggy' trail short, but both come with an included chamois/liner undershort.

Troy Lee Designs® | Ruckus Short

Troy Lee Designs® | Ace Short



matw said:


> Hi there.
> Perhaps a weird question but I'm new to this. Hope its ok.
> 
> I dont like wearing conventional lycra bike shorts but I do like the comfort the padding give me. If I buy a pair of baggy bike shorts (Fox, Yeti, etc.) do they come with padding or do I wear regular bike shorts underneeth?
> ...


----------



## bhlass (May 30, 2013)

I picked up a pair of canari gel shorts (about $50) and I'm fairly happy with the comfort. The external stitching is breaking in some areas, but nothing a little home repair can't fix. The gel padding is part of the internal mesh compression layer and not removable.


----------

